# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  1. Blutuntersuchung nach Abschluß IMRT

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Helmut.2

*Lieber Hutschi,*

*was nüzten die Zahlenwerte ohne Einheiten, folgende Einheiten könnten* *hier eingesetzt werden* */nl; U/l; mg/dl; %; ng/ml eventuell auch noch nmol/ml!*

*Sollen auf dem Laborblatt keine Einheiten mit angegeben sein und das habe ich auch schon erlebt, daß der behandelnder Arzt die Blutwerte* *ohne Einheiten! In sein PC überträgt und händigt dann den Ausdruck seinem Patienten aus! Na dann Prost Malzeit.*


*Die gesetzlichen Einheiten sind national nicht standardisiert und werden von Labor zu Labor anderst gehandhabt, Leider so! Noch besser währe es, wenn die Einheiten International im Einheitensystem (SI) währen, somit hätten wir überhaupt kein Problem, wer mit was, wo mit wie.*


*Verzeihe mir den Hinweis aber es soll ja nicht alleine auf Dich gerichtet sein sondern einschliesslich an alle Forum Teilnehmer und da schliesse ich mich nicht aus!*

*Lieben Gruß, Helmut*

----------


## Harro

*Einheiten der Blutwerte*

Hallo, lieber alter Freund,

nach über 6 Jahren bist Du nun der erste Forumsbesucher, der mich nach den zu Grunde gelegten Einheiten für PSA + Testo befragt. Du hast wohl im Prinzip recht, weil doch hier im Forum schon oft kuriose Werte angegeben wurden. Aber nach Lesen meiner PKH sollte man davon ausgehen können, daß ich mich immer an den gebräuchlichen Standardwerten orientiert habe. Meinem Labor bin ich auch seit über 6 Jahren treu geblieben. Also langer Rede Sinn; für mich gilt für 
*PSA     * ng/ml  +  für *Testo   * µg/l

Bei PSA heißt es i.S. (CLIA) nach Methode Architect Abbott) - auch das seit langer Zeit  -  Referenz  < 4.0 

Bei Gesamt-Testosteron heißt es auch i.S. (CLIA)
Kastraten und Jungen vor der Pubertät 0.3 - 1.2  -  sonst Referenzbereich
1.66  -  8.11

Dennoch, lieber Helmut, vielen Dank für Deine fürsorgliche Aufforderung, mich doch hier an den gültigen Spielregeln sprich korrekten Informationen zu orientieren und nicht einfach vorauszusetzen, daß das, was ich bislang so gemacht habe, auch hieb- und stichfest war. 
Nun, bin ich auf Deine, wie immer ehrliche Meinung gespannt.

P.S.: Mensch Helmut, jetzt merke ich erst, wie recht Du hast, also noch schnell: Leuko  =  /nl   +  Lympho  =  %

*"Gib jedem Tag die Chance, der schönste deines Lebens zu werden*"
(Mark Twain)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

*Lieber alter Freund,*

*Mensch Hutschi, denke doch an PISA, wir Alte müssen doch Vorbild der Jugend sein und zudem habe ich Dich nicht alleine gemeind es gibt noch mehr so Künstler!*

*Mach es gut mein lieber Freund*
Helmut

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Hutschi,

"Vermutung" folgt gleich.

Aber erstmal muß ich mich doch fragen was hier manchmal im Forum so los ist.
Da wird ne Frage gestellt und dann folgen hier Debatten um des Kaisers Bart.

Hutschi,

ich "vermute" das du gerade nach deiner Strahlentherapie den sog. PSA-Bounce erlebst.
Und wenn du dir mal meine Werte anschaust, dann liegen wir fast gleich.
Meine Erste Messung.. wohl noch unter der Einwirkung der Hormonspritze
lag bei 0,49.. dann ging es 2 x Bergauf bis über 3 um dann rapide auf den erhofften Nadir herabzugehen.
Ich nehme an das dies auch die Aussage sein wird, die dir der Strahlentherapeut am 4.7.07 geben wird.
Mir wurde gesagt, lieber von 0,49 auf 4,9 als von 0,49 auf 0,59 denn bei dem rapiden Anstieg könnte man sicher von einem Bounce ausgehen, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Tumor auf eine Bestrahlung in einer totalen
Entartung aufgeht wäre 1:1000000 .. *
Ich weiß noch wie ich damals darauf geantwortet habe ..." ich habe noch niemals im Lotto gewonnen.. ggf. habe ich jetzt den Volltreffer.."
Wünsche dir viel Glück und du wirst sehen, das wird schon !
*

----------


## Harro

*PSA-Bounce*

Hallo Patrick,

vorab zu Deiner Einleitung: Auch ich war etwas überrascht, ausgerechnet von Helmut, mit dem ich hin und wieder in Telefonkontakt stehe, so umfassend über die möglichen Einheiten der Blutwerte informiert zu werden. Aber Helmut ist ein aufmerksamer und vor allem stets hilfsbereiter
Forumsbenutzer, der es letztlich nur gut gemeint hat. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ihm auch sofort erschöpfend geantwortet und das tatsächlich auch, wie Helmut schreibt, um andere Forumsbenutzer bei zukünftigen Zahlenangaben daran zu erinnern, die exakten Einheiten mit anzugeben. Hoffentlich haben das dann auch alle, für die das in Frage kommt, gelesen.

Nun zur Sache: Du liegst wohl richtig mit Deiner Vermutung, daß es sich nur um den zu erwartenden, berühmten PSA-Bounce handeln wird. Den hatte ich allerdings noch nicht so früh erwartet. Ich habe mir zu diesem Thema eben noch einmal die Informationen zur IMRT von Helmut Illini - Stand Januar 2007 - herangezogen. Da wird z.B. empfohlen, die erste PSA-Messung nicht unter 4 Monaten nach Therapieende vorzunehmen.

Helmut I. schreibt: Vor IMRT 6.7 unter Proscar - nach IMRT z.B. 2.23 - 1.49 - 1.24 - 1.18 - 1.44 - 1.16 - 1.43 - 0.98 - 1.18 - 1.11 - 1.02 - 1.34
Ab Beginn nahm er auch keine Medikamente mehr.

Bei Paul Neuer, mit dem ich ständig in telefonischem Kontakt stehe, liegen die Werte allerdings bislang kontinuierlich bei 0.01, weil er parallel noch den 2. Zyklus DHB durchgezogen hat. Auch Paul war ja, wie Helmut I. im DKFZ.

Diese sehr lesenswerten und erschöpfenden Informationen vom Januar 2007 von Helmut Illini, die noch nicht unter den Texten bei KISP erfaßt sind, würde Helmut I. auch Dir sicher gern zur Verfügung stellen. Ich könnte aber auch bei mir Fotokopien machen, falls Du Interesse hast, denn zum Thema PSA-Buckel hat sich Helmut auch unter Heranziehung internationaler Quellen sehr ausführlich geäußert. Ich berichte morgen vom Gespräch beim Professor und der vorher statt gefundenen CT-Kontrolle.

Für Deine aufmunternden Worte möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bedanken.

*"Wahre Optimisten sind nicht überzeugt, dass alles gut gehen wird.*
* Sie sind jedoch überzeugt, dass nicht alles schief gehen wird"*
(Jean Dutmourd)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Hutschi!
Nach meinem Verständnis hat Dein derzeitiger PSA-Wert nichts mit einem "Bounce" zu tun.Dieser wird lt. Strum definiert als vorübergehender Anstieg nach einem vorherigen Absinken. Die mittlere Zeit für das Auftreten des Bounce nach Beendigung der RT wird mit 18 - 35 Monaten ( unterschiedliche Studien ) angegeben.

Die Krebszellen werden nicht durch die Bestrahlung direkt abgetötet, sondern in ihrer DNA geschädigt, sodass sie ihre Teilungsfähigkeit verlieren. Dadurch ist der reproduktive Zelltod vorbestimmt, jedoch kann die geschädigte Zelle noch einige Teilungszyklen überleben, bevor sie endgültig abstirbt. So lange sondert sie auch PSA ab.

Es wird somit noch einige Monate dauern, bis Deine PSA - Werte wirklich aussagekräftig sind.
Der Vergleich mit dem Wert vor Beginn der IMRT ist bei Dir ohnedies kein Maßstab, weil Du bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch eine HB durchgeführt hast.

Sicher wirst Du berichten, wie sich Prof. Wenz dazu äußert. Im übrigen wirst Du sicher Deine eigene Definition des Optimisten befolgen.....
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Optimisten-**Definition*

Hallo Helmut, herrlich, keiner hätte es so feinsinnig formulieren können, wenn es Dich nicht hier leider ganz selten gäbe. Du scheinst mich wirklich besser zu kennen, als meine nun schon über 30 Jahre mit mir zusammen lebende Frau. Ich will aber trotzdem nicht verhehlen, daß ich schon ein wenig überrascht war, daß das PSA von 0.86 im März bis zum 2.7.2007 auf 2.56 angestiegen ist. An die vielen nur halbtoten bzw. nur in ihrer Teilungsfähigkeit geschädigten aber noch PSA-erzeugenden Krebszellen 
habe ich mich natürlich im ersten Moment überhaupt nicht mehr erinnert, obwohl ich es ja aus unzähligen Vorträgen und Gesprächen eigentlich wissen sollte und es ja nun auch wieder weiß. Eine andere Erklärung wird es hoffentlich - siehe auch eigene optimistische Definition - nicht geben. Hülle ich mich in Geduld, wie Du es vorgelebt hast. 

*"Sonnenschein wirkt köstlich, Regen erfrischend, Wind aufrüttelnd,*
*Schnee erheiternd. Wo bleibt da das schlechte Wetter?*
(John Ruskin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hutschi,
ich bin morgen im Klin. Mannheim für meine Nachuntersuchung. Auch ich wurde dazu aufgefordert, eine PSA Messung mitzubringen. Bei mir ist mein PSA von 15ng/ml am Anfang der Bestrahlung auf nun 2,5ng/ml gefallen. Bei mir ist das ein meßbarer Maßstab weil ich vor der Bestrahlung eine 2HB durchfürte und dies auf den Rat der Mannheimer weiterhin zur Sicherheit mache, allerdings seit Ende der Bestrahlung dertzeit nur als 1HB mit Eligard weil ich keine Lust auf Flutamid wegen der Nebenwirkungen hatte. Ich gehe davon aus, daß mein PSA mit der Zeit weiter fallen wird und schließe den befürchteten Bump später nicht aus. Es würde mich interessieren was Prof. Wenz zu Deiner Situation zu sagen hat. Ein anderer Bekannter von uns, der kurz vor uns fertig wurde hat jetzt einen PSA Wert von 0,03ng/ml und nimmt jetzt nur Casodex zur Sicherheit.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Hutschi,

nochmals, mach dich nicht verrückt sondern gehe die Sache gelassen an.

Hier nochmals meine Werte:

PSA nach Behandlung:
07/05 ......... 0,49
10/05.......... 2,20
12/05.......... 3,80 !!! 
01/06.......... 1,60
04/06.......... 1,22
08/06.......... 1,30
11/06.......... 0,48
03/07.......... 0,57

In den nächsten Tagen steht die nächste PSA-Kontrolle an, ich werde mich aber auch nicht verrückt machen, sollte der PSA noch einmal ansteigen. Nur
Wachsam werde ich dann sein und ggf. die Intervalle wieder kürzer setzen.

Gruss

----------


## Helmut.2

Liber Hutschi,

Es tut mir leid, ich habe nur die Zahlenwerte ohne Einheiten gesehn und schon wurde es übertrieben warm in mir ohne zuerkennen, das bei Dir Tragic und Enttäuschung darin zu lesen war hatte ich zuspät erkannt!

*PSAVZ = 20.März PSA 0.86 ng/ml und 02.07.2007 PSA 2,56 ng/ml entspricht 2,2 Monate! Und da ist es doch für Dich verständlich, von mir eine vollig andere Meinung zu deinem nicht ganz glücklichen Umständen zu erwarten*!

Warst Du dir so sicher, das die IMRI Bestrahlung alles abdeckt? zumindes bei Casodex und Proskar hättes Du bleiben sollen oder hat einer deiner Professoren die Medikamenten Einnahmen abgeschwatz?

Du musst bedenken, nich jeder Mensch ist ins seiner Eigenschaft und seiner Krankheit Krebs gleich und eine Mitschuld der RT-Therapie kann man Gerät nicht anlasten.

An einen Bounce denke ich nicht, denn der Kommt in der Regel erst nach 1 1/2 -2 Jahren denn langsam müsste Er bei mir auch einen Bounce zeigen aber PSA Wert steigt und steigt und liegt seit Heute 02.07.2007 bei 0,998 ng/ml mit einem PSAVZ von 13,7 Mon. immerhin flacht er etwas ab aber wie wird er sich noch entwickeln?

Ich kann Dir nur tringenst ans Herz legen, stelle deine Ernähung auf den Prüfstand! Lese Rudolf seine Aufsätz durch, ich bin dabei ab Heute fange ich mit RMS L(*) Milchsäure an 3x 30 Tropfen auf den Tag verteilt -Dank Frau Dr. W. Fryda Vorstellung den Krebs auf dieser Art eins auszuwischen- und ein völlig andere Ernährung an!

Alles Liebe und Gute wünsche ich Dir
Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi. Es ist bei Prostatakrebs doch so, dass optimistische , ja überschwängliche Erwartungen  sich abwechseln mit Enttäuschungen. Analysiert man die Situation dann gefühlsneutral, sehen die Dinge dann schon wieder hoffnungsvoller aus. Meine Erfahrung.  Zur PSA-Entwicklung nach Bestrahlung habe ich Berichte gelesen, dass sich der Null-Wert manchmal erst nach Jahren entwickelt. Das hat wohl etwas mit dem nur langsamen Sterben der Zellen zu tun.  
Es wäre nun gut, wenn Du die DNA-Struktur Deiner Krebszellen kennen würdest. War diese hormonsensitiv, bräuchtest Du eh nicht in grosser Sorge sein.
Lass uns bitte wissen, wie es weiter geht.
Gruss und weiterhin Erfolg und Optimismus wünscht Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*CT-Kontrolluntersuchung*

Hallo Interessierte, die heutige erste Nachuntersuchung mit 3 Kontrastmitteln - 1 x als Schutz für meine Schilddrüsen da Hashimotowerte bei Blutuntersuchung (wegen Jod) - 1 x zur besseren Abgrenzung des gesamten Darmbereichs und 1 x als Jod für den restlichen Bereich um das Becken herum. Alle Bilddarstellungen im Bestbereich. Beim anschließenden Gespräch mit Prof. Wenz erwähnte ich, daß ich nach Absetzen von Casodex + Proscar noch während der Bestrahlung erstaunt feststellen konnte, daß sich in den frühen Morgenstunden, wie das beim gesunden Mann ja sein sollte, von selbst eine gut fühlbare Erektion zeigte, was ja schon lange nicht mehr der Fall war und dass sich das leider seit etwa 14 Tagen wieder beruhigt hat. Nach meiner Meinung so eine Art Flare up. Prof. Wenz geht davon aus, daß sich das aber auch wieder einpendelt. Wegen des von 0.86 ng/ml vom März 2007 bis 2.7.2007 auf 2.56 ng/ml gestiegenen PSA meinte der Professor, daß man ja nicht wüßte, wieviel PSA davon nun vom Tumor bzw. der geschädigten Krebszellen und wieviel von der normalen Prostata kommen, deren PSA-Wert bei meinem Alter um die 4.00 ng/ml sein dürfte. Das ließe sich aber per Spektroskopie, wofür ich nach Rückkehr von meiner nächsten Urlaubsreise Ende nächster Woche schon einen Termin ausgemacht habe, exakt herausfinden.
Noch während der laufenden Bestrahlung hatte ich Prof. Wenz gefragt, ob denn die Lymphabflüsse ausreichend mit bestrahlt wurden. Hierzu die für mich schlüssige Antwort, daß nämlich die Lympknotenstationen ab einer Befallswahrscheinlichkeit von 15 % berechnet mit der Roach-Formel mitbestrahlt werden. Die Roachformel, die ich auch exakt unter Google nicht erklärt bekommen habe, erläutert der Professor wie folgt: (GS - 6) x 10 + 2 Drittel PSA. Die Dosisverschreibung erfolgt dann analog der RTOG-Studie, die einen Benefit bei diesen Patienten gezeigt hat. RTOG = Radiatio Therapy Onkology Group.
Der Knüller zum Abschluß: Das Uniklinikum Mannheim  kann jetzt in Zusammenarbeit mit Prof. Schönberg von der Radiologie das moderne Lympkknotenmapping/Metabolic Mapping (Metabolic=Stoffwechsel). Hierfür wird Sinerem verwendet - (wie bei Prof. Barentsz). Man muß nicht mehr nach Holland fahren. Das Leben geht weiter, und es kommt noch der Tag, wo die Ärzte Langeweile haben, weil keiner mehr kommt, der Krebs hat.

*"Zu neuen Ufern lockt ein neuer Tag" * (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

> *CT-Kontrolluntersuchung*
> 
> Hallo Interessierte, die heutige erste Nachuntersuchung mit 3 Kontrastmitteln - 1 x als Schutz für meine Schilddrüsen da Hashimotowerte bei Blutuntersuchung (wegen Jod) - 1 x zur besseren Abgrenzung des gesamten Darmbereichs und 1 x als Jod für den restlichen Bereich um das Becken herum. Alle Bilddarstellungen im Bestbereich. Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,
was war das für eine Untersuchung? Du sagst CT! Warum frage ich? Ich war gestern ebenfalls in MA für meine erste Nachuntersuchung. Man hat mir gesagt, daß ein CT überhaupt keine Aussage zu der Strahlenbehandlung geben kann und völlig überflüssig ist. Nebenbei ist es eine weitere Belastung. Hat Prof. Wenz ein CT vorgeschlagen oder wolltest Du eins haben? Kann es sein, daß Du als Privatversicherter wie eine goldene Gans ausgenutzt wirst?
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Nachunteruntersuchung*

Hallo Hans, was war das für eine Nachuntersuchung bei Dir? Der CT-Termin für mich war vom Professor Wenz persönlich mit der entsprechenden Abteilung ihm Klinikum vereinbart worden, und die Bilder wurden gestern auch sofort von ihm persönlich bewertet. Wer hat Dir denn die Auskunft gegeben, daß die CT-Kontrolle keine Aussagekraft hat? Ich werde den Professor nach Eingang Deiner Info um Aufklärung bitten.

*"Mit einem dicken Pinsel übermale ich das Grau dieses trüben Tages mit freundlichen Farben"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

> *Nachunteruntersuchung*
> 
> Hallo Hans, was war das für eine Nachuntersuchung bei Dir? Der CT-Termin für mich war vom Professor Wenz persönlich mit der entsprechenden Abteilung ihm Klinikum vereinbart worden, und die Bilder wurden gestern auch sofort von ihm persönlich bewertet. Wer hat Dir denn die Auskunft gegeben, daß die CT-Kontrolle keine Aussagekraft hat? Ich werde den Professor nach Eingang Deiner Info um Aufklärung bitten.
> 
> *"Mit einem dicken Pinsel übermale ich das Grau dieses trüben Tages mit freundlichen Farben"*
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Das war der offizielle strahlentherapeutische Nachsorgetermin. Dr. Bohrer hat mir diese Information mitgeteilt.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Stellungnahme*

Hallo Hans, inzwischen hat mir Prof. Wenz seine Stellungnahme per E-Mail übermittelt. Er schreibt: "CT nach Radiatio", es liegt bezüglich der Hormontherapie bei Ihnen und Herrn Wilkins eine unterschiedliche Situation vor, so daß wir in solchen Fällen keine frühe CT empfehlen.

So nun weißt Du Bescheid, also doch keine Zweiklassenbehandlung. Ich bin sicher, daß für Dich die CT wohl einige Monate später bei dem nächsten oder übernächsten Nachsorgetermin gemacht werden wird.

*"Gut zu wissen: Gefühle sind wie Regenschauer, sie haben einen Anfang, eine Mitte und ein Ende"* (Gay Hendricks)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Neuer Laborbericht*

Hallo IMRT-Freunde,

meine Neugier war zu groß, obwohl Prof. Wenz mir geraten hat, erst in 3 Monaten wieder das PSA messen zu lassen.
Ergebnis vom 1.8.2007, das ich gestern nachmittag per Fax wieder direkt von meinem Stammlabor in Kaiserslautern bekam: *PSA  1.8  ng/ml*
Also doch alles bis jetzt im grünen Bereich, nach 2.56 am 2.7.2007.

*"Die besten Vergrößerungsgläser für die Freuden dieser Welt sind die, aus denen man trinkt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hutschi,
gute Nachrichten für dich, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Auch bei mir ist der PSA Wert seit Beginn der Bestrahlung, bekannterweise zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie deine Bestrahlung, von 14,78 ng/ml auf nun 1,0 ng/ml gefallen. Da scheint was dran zu sein an der IMRT, ev. eine hoffnungsvolle Methode, die anderen zu empfehlen wäre.
Grüße aus der heute sonnigen und warmen Schneifel,
Hans-W.

----------


## Harro

*Maximalergebnis*

Hallo Hans, auch zu Deinem Ergebnis kann man Dir nur gratulieren. Ich habe verfolgt, daß Du ab August 2006 mit Eligard und Casodex begonnen hast, weil das PSA auf 10.58 stand. Dann: November 2006 PSA 6.5 - Februar 2007 aber PSA 11 und im März 2007 sogar 14.79. Nach meiner Erinnerung hattest du diese Hormontherapie auch noch während der Bestrahlung fortgesetzt. 
Nach der Bestrahlung dann im Juni 2007 PSA 4.8 - Anfang Juli 2007 PSA 2.5 und Ende Juli sogar 1.00 ng/ml. Nachdem Dein Testo-Wert langsam wieder ansteigt, Ende Juli 0.63, nehme ich an, daß Du die Hormonbehandlung mit LHRH beendet hast? Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

*"So ein Glück! - Ein Stück des Weges nicht allein gehen zu müssen, sondern Füsse neben sich gehen zu hören und eine Hand zu sehen, nach der man greifen kann, um sie festzuhalten"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Kontroll-CT nach IMRT*

Hallo, IMRT-Interesssierte,

inzwischen liegt der Befundbericht für die nach der IMRT durchgeführte erste Verlaufskontrolle per CT wie folgt vor:

*CT Oberbauch bis Becken mit KM vom 4.7.2007*
Technik: Nach bolusartiger intravenöser Kontrastmittelgabe und oraler Kontrastierung CT Oberbauch bis Becken in portalvenöser Phase.
Befund: Keine VA zum Vergleich. Unauffällige Darstellung der miterfassten basalen Lungenabschnitte, keine Infiltrate, keine tumorsuspekten Rundherde, keine Pleuraergüsse. Unauffällige Darstellung der parenchymatösen Oberbauchorgane, links kleine Nierenzyste bis maximal 10 x 10 mm Durchmesser. Paraaortal, inguinal, iliacal keine suspekt vergrößerten Lymphknoten. Die Prostata mit 43 x 36 mm unauffällig. Kein Nachweis suspekter Osteolysen. Degenerative LWS-Veränderungen mit Zeichen von Osteochondrose und Vakuumphänomen im Bandscheibenfach LWK 4/5. Nebenbefundlich Vasosklerose betont der distalen Aorta und proximalen Beckenarterien.
Beurteilung: Keine Hinweise für organüberschreitendes lokales Tumorwachstum im Bereich der Prostata, keine tumorsuspekten Osteolysen oder metastasensuspekten Raumforderungen abdominell. OPS-Code: 3-225; 3-226

Prof. Dr. med. S. Schönberg

Der Bericht zur MRT mit MR-Spektroskopie am 25.7.2007 in Kurzfassung von Prof. Wenz folgt separat.

*"Nur wer in die Stille lauscht, kann das Lied des Lebens hören"*
(Jörch Nebel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Nachsorgeuntersuchung*

Hallo, IMRT-Interessierte,

nun liegt mir auch der schriftliche Befundbericht in Kurzform für die am 25.7.2007 vorgenommene Nachsorgekontrolle mittels MRT+MR-Spektroskopie von Prof. Wenz vom Uni-Klinikum Mannheim wie folgt vor:

Der Patient zeigt sich in gutem Allgemein- und Ernährungszustand. Er gibt keine neu aufgetretenen tumorspezifischen Beschwerden an. Der erste PSA-Wert nach Radiotherapie lag bei 2.56 ng/ml und am 2.8.2007 bei 1.8 ng/ml. Die Miktionsverhältnisse sind regelrecht ohne Dys- oder Hämaturie, keine Inkontinenz. Regelrechte Stuhlgangsverhältnisse ohne Diarrhoe oder Schleimabgänge.
Die Kontroll-MRT mit Spektroskopie ergibt ein weitgehend signalhomogenes Prostataparenchym ohne fokale Raumforderungen. Prostatagröße 22 ml.
Die MR-Spektroskopie zeigt verminderte Citrat-Spiegel und normwertig hohe bis verminderte Cholin-Spiegel. Kein Nachweis von noch umschriebenen, hoch pathologischen oder pathologischen Cholin-Werten. Nachweis von 2 Lymphknoten mit 8 mm Größe ohne Malignitätskriterien.
Bei klinisch, bildgebend und labortechnisch erfreulichem Verlauf sollte nun die weitere Nachsorge durchgeführt werden. Der nächste *Kontrolltermin* ist für den *15.11.2007*
um *17.00 Uhr* geplant (MRT und MRS). Eine *Befundbesprechung* soll am *20.11.2007* um *11.00 Uhr* stattfinden. 

Prof. Wenz bat um zwischenzeitliche weitere PSA-Messungen. Ferner wurde mir von ihm erneut bestätigt, daß noch bis zu etwa 18 Monaten nach Ende der IMRT in ihrer DNA geschädigte Tumorzellen PSA abgeben würden. Das neue 3-Tesla MRT-Gerät ist bestellt und könnte schon für die Untersuchung am 15.11.2007 zur Verfügung stehen.
Bis dahin könnte evtl. auch schon Sinerem zur Anwendung kommen.

Für die Experten hier der vollständige Befundbericht:

*MRT des  Beckens mit KM, MR-Spektroskopie der Prostata vom 25.7.2007:*
*MRT 3D Rekonstruktion vom 25.7.2007:*

Klinische Angaben: 
Zustand nach Radiatio der Prostata bis Mai 2007. Aktuell Zustandserhebung inkl. Frage nach Lymphknotenvergrößerung.
Untersuchungstechnik:
Unter Verwendung der body phased array und Endorektalspule erfolgt nach orientierender Bildgebung die Anfertigung der Untersuchung mit folgenden Sequenzen: Multiplanar T 2 hoch auflösend, CSI Spektroskopie der Prostata, 3D VIBE Sequenz, 3D ToF MRA der Beckengefäße, dynamische T 1-Sequenz nach körpergewichtsadaptierter Gabe von Gadolinium DTPA.

Befund:
Insgesamt weitgehend signalhomogenes Prostataparenchym der zentralen Zone, in der peripheren Zone Nachweis einer inhomogenen Signalintensitätserhöhung ohne fokale Raumforderungen. Der Bereich des neurovasculären Bündels imponiert spitzwinkelig konturiert ohne Nachweis einer dort MR-morphologisch abgrenzbaren Infiltration. Die Prostata weist eine Größe von laterolateral 4.4 - ventrodorsal 2.6 und kraniokaudal 3.8 cm auf (daraus ermitteltes Volumen nach Ellipsoidformel ca. 22 ml)

In der MR Spektroskopie der Prostata lassen sich im Übergang der zentralen zur peripheren Zone insbesondere links im mittleren Prostataabschnitt sowie im zentralen Prostataanteil paraurethral im mittleren bis kaudalen Abschnitt und rechts im unteren Prostataanteil im anterioren Abschnitt einzelne Intensitätsanhebungen in der Metabolitenmap abgrenzen, die jedoch in der Auswertung der Spektren unauffällige Werte für Cholin bei insgesamt reduziertem Wert für Citrat zeigen. Der Absolutwert der Fläche unter dem Spektrum des Cholin ist in keinem der intensitätserhöhten Areale der Prostata höher als 0.04. Bei der Evaluierung der Lymphknoten im Becken lassen sich lediglich rechts auf Höhe der iliakalen Bifurkation sowie links auf Höhe der distalen Arteria iliaca externa zwei ovalär konfigurierte Lymphknoten mit einer maximalen Länge von 8 mm abgrenzen, die verlaufskontrollwürdig sind, jedoch nicht sicher infiltriert imponieren. Geringgradig verdickte Blasenwand mit einer maximalen Dicke im nahezu kollabierten Zustand von ca. 9 mm.

Beurteilung:
In der Initialuntersuchung nach Radiatio der Prostata Nachweis von verminderten Citratspiegeln und normwertig hohen bis verminderten Cholinspiegeln als Hinweis auf Umbauvorgänge in der Prostata, die als früh postradiogenen zu werten sind. Kein Nachweis von noch umschriebenen hoch pathologischen oder pathologischen Cholinwerten im Bereich der intensitätserhöhten Areale in der metabolic map der Prostata. Nachweis zweier 0.8 cm messender Lymphknoten beidseits iliacal ohne sichere Malignitätskriterien. Mit dem Patienten wurde eine Verlaufskontrolle im November 2007 vereinbart. Es erfolgte eine Präsentation der Aufnahmen im Rahmen einer interdisziplinären Besprechung zwischen Radioonkologie und der Radiologie.

Soweit der komplette Bericht. Bei der Präsentation der Aufnahmen unter Teilnahme der Professoren Wenz und Schönberg und etlicher Ärzte aus beiden Abteilungen war auch ich zugegen und konnte mir einen Eindruck von der hervorragenden Bildqualität verschaffen. Man hatte sich sehr viel Zeit genommen, um die vielen beweglichen Abläufe und die Cholin + Citrat Darstellungen zu erläutern. 

*"Fordere viel von Dir selbst und erwarte wenig von den Anderen. So wird Dir Ärger erspart bleiben"*             (Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Hutschi,
gibts zu dem Einsatz von Sinerem in Mannheim schon Details. Findet der Einsatz im Rahmen von Forschung oder Alltagsbetrieb statt. Mein letzter Stand war, daß Sinerem derzeit in der Zulassung ist.
Mein Hintergrund (siehe auch Profil):
Ich habe das USPIO bei Barentsz gemacht und es war für meine Therapieentscheidung entscheidend.
Leider sind nun auch die privaten KV nicht mehr das was sie mal waren und so führe ich derzeit beim Amtsgericht Köln eine Prozess gegen die CENTRAL KV dort, da sie Ihren vertraglichen Pflichten zur Erstattung des USPIO nicht nachkommt.
Wir können auch gerne telefonieren - dann bitte Nr. und Uhrzeit nennen wanns denn paßt.
Vorab schon mal Danke und viele Grüße aus München
MichaelF

----------


## Harro

*Sinerem*

Hallo Michael, meine letzte Information stammt vom 25.7.2007, wonach Prof. Schönberg als Radiologe, also der Kollege von Prof. Wenz als Radioonkologe, davon ausgeht, daß Sinerem bis spätestens Jahresende zum direkten Einsatz kommt. Die Verhandlungen mit dem Lizenzgeber sind wohl noch einmal vertagt worden, nachdem der ursprüngliche Termin eigentlich für Ende Oktober vorgesehen war. Bis dahin soll wohl auch für Mannheim dann das 3-Tesla Gerät zur Verfügung stehen. Ich hoffe, für meinen Spektroskopie-Termin im November dann schon mit dem neuen Gerät untersucht werden zu können. Es ist durchaus damit zu rechnen, daß solche Untersuchungen eines Tages auch von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bezahlt werden müssen, und zwar immer dann, wenn so etwas vielleicht Standard wird, weil man hierdurch an anderer Stelle Kosten wegen eindeutiger Diagnosen einsparen kann.

*"Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege, klug zu handeln. Erstens durch Nachdenken, das ist der edelste. Zweitens durch Nachahmen, das ist der leichteste. Drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste"*
(Konfuzius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Hutschi,
Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort - Dein vorletzter Satz in Gottes Ohr.........
Der letzter Satz ist Wahrheit!!!
Gruß MichaelF

----------


## Harro

*3. Blutuntersuchung nach IMRT*

Hallo, Freunde der IMRT, natürlich war ich nun heute ganz gespannt auf die neuesten Werte. Wegen der Lumbago-Probleme hatte man mir ja auch noch in der vergangenen Woche dieses Teufelszeugs Dexamethasondihydrogenphosphat 2 x gespritzt, so daß mich dann auch die Leberwerte, die sonst immer trotz täglich reichlich Rotwein im besten Referenzbereich lagen, sehr interessierten. Also wohl wegen dieser 2 Spritzen waren die Werte etwas ungünstiger, nämlich GPT 27 U/l - GOT 25 U/l und gamma GT 31 U/l  und zusätzlich Kreatinin 0.87 mg/dl.
Aber *PSA 1.12 ng/ml + Testo 4.38 µ/l  -* Lediglich die Lymphozyten bewegen sich noch bei 18.7  Referenzwert 25.0 - 40.0. Alle anderen Werte im Bestbereich. Ich will nicht verhehlen, daß ich mich über den PSA-Wert gefreut habe, denn immerhin bin ich jetzt seit 5 Monaten ohne jegliche Therapie bzw. ohne irgendein Medikament. Erst ab Morgen beginne ich nun mit dem schon seit 14 Tagen hier liegenden Granatapfelelixier. Das wäre dann definitiv das erste Mittel aus den hier im Forum so vehement propagierten Wundertüten, mit dem ich mich nun angefreundet habe. Wie schmeckt denn eigentlich das Fischöl? Kann man das vermischen oder wird es wie in Kindertagen der Lebertran mit dem Löffel eingeflößt?

*"Achte gut auf diesen Tag, denn er ist das Leben - das Leben allen Lebens. In seinem kurzen Ablauf liegt alle Wirklichkeit und Wahrheit des Daseins, die Wonne des Wachsens, die Herrlichkeit der Kraft.*
*Das Gestern ist nichts als ein Traum, und das Morgen nur eine Vision. Aber das Heute - richtig gelebt - macht jedes Gestern zu einem Traum voller Glück und das Morgen zu einer Vision voller Hoffnung. Achte daher wohl auf diesen Tag"*
(Aus dem Sanskrit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

herzliche Gratulation zu Deinem PSA-Wert!

Liebe Grüße Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Mitteilungsbedürfnis*

Hallo, lieber Knut, wohltuend, daß schon 10 Minuten nach meinem Bericht über das Ergebnis der 3. Blutuntersuchung nach der Bestrahlung in Mannheim Deine Glückwünsche eintrafen. Ich hatte zunächst gezögert, ob ich denn nun schon wieder über den weiteren Verlauf meiner PKH berichten oder es nicht besser stillschweigend oben beim Profil ergänzend nachtragen sollte. Ich bin dann aber zu der Überzeugung gekommen, daß nur durch laufende Erfolgsberichte für unschlüssige Betroffene Entscheidungshilfen geboten werden. Das gilt natürlich auch für ein mögliches Versagen, wobei das hier im Forum immer noch ein Phänomen ist. Mit Begeisterung - so wie ich oben, von mir als Mitteilungsbedürfnis tituliert - erfährt man über erfolgreiche Behandlungen, und zwar egal ob Op., Bestrahlung oder Hormonblockaden etc.. Wenn aber etwas nicht so glatt gelaufen ist, dann hat man manchmal den Eindruck, daß es Betroffenen irgendwie peinlich ist, das zu offenbaren. Warum eigentlich? Auch durch negative Beschreibungen würden wir doch einen besseren Überblick berkommen. Letztlich muß ein mündiger Patient, und dazu versuchen wir doch hier durch unser Forum irgendwie alle Betroffenen zu machen, auch selbst mit dazu beitragen, die möglichst optimalste Therapie entsprechend den Gegebenheiten herauszufinden. Es gibt nämlich tatsächlich schon Urologen, die sehr wohl einem aufgeklärten Patienten gegenüber ein partnerschaftliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.

*"Es gibt eine Reihe von Zufriedenheitskillern. Vergleichen ist eine davon. Das Vergleichen ist das Ende des Glücks und der Anfang der Unzufriedenheit"*
(Sören Kierkegaard)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*4. Blutuntersuchung nach IMRT*

Hallo, Forumsfreunde, soeben habe ich von meinem Stammlabor in Kaiserslautern per Fax das Ergebnis des Untersuchungsbefundes für die am heutigen Vormittag entnommene Blutentnahme bekommen:

PSA 0.75 ng/ml + Testo 5.26 µg/l Das ist natürlich für mich ein ganz besonders erfreulicher Verlauf. Immerhin hatte ich diesmal 8 Wochen Pause seit der letzten Blutuntersuchung gemacht. Man sollte auch berücksichtigen, daß ich seit April ohne jedes Medikament und ohne wesentliche Änderung meines Speiseplanes lebe. Ein Abfall des PSA nach IMRT ohne Medikamente unter den sehr niedrigen Wert vor der Bestrahlung und gleichzeitig ein Anstieg des Testosteronspiegel ohne irgend ein Zutun. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Alle anderen wichtigen Blutwerte sind ebenfalls bestens. Lediglich Hämoglobin ist mit 13.7 g/dl minimal unter dem Referenzwert von 14.0 - 17.5 geblieben. 

*"Das Einzige, was ich an meiner Vergangenheit bereue ist, dass sie so lange gedauert hat. Wenn ich mein Leben noch mals leben müsste, würde ich dieselben Fehler noch einmal machen, aber früher"      * (Tallulah Bankhead)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Harald, 

jetzt bin ich aber schneller. Auch ich darf dir gratulieren, als Unfreund der Bestrahlung. Ich bin immer bereit auch negatives zu berichten, z. B. Leberwerte im Höhenflug, aber niemand interessiert es. Viel negatives gibt es sonst bei mir nicht zu berichten.

HB kann man alternativ verbessern. Meiner unter Keto 16, jetzt leicht drunter, ich bin ja nur Krebskrank. Lymphos, aktuell 24 bei mir trotz Keto, kann man auch beeinflussen. Für mein Immunsystem sehr wichtig, der Immunstatus, hat es gezeigt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo Hutschi.
  Ich freu mich mit dir über das stabile PSA und wünsch dir auch noch eine recht lange Zeit auf diesem Level.
  Bei mir ist es am Mittwoch auch wieder so weit, dann sind es 19 Monaten nach Ende meiner IMRT.
  Letzter Wert war PSA-0,02
  Ich bin auch sehr zuversichtlich.

  Gruß Paul

----------


## Harro

*Ein herzliches Dankeschön*

Hallo, Hans, hallo Paul und hallo Paul-Peter. Ja, Hans, Du hast mir dieses Mal zuerst gratuliert, hab meinen Dank dafür. Paul-Peter hatte angerufen und mich schon über Deinen aktuellen Beitrag informiert. Lieber Paul (Neuer), auch wenn Du die 2. DHB neben der IMRT durchgezogen hattest, so ist Dein letzter Wert erneut beachtlich, und ich bin sicher, daß Du Dich am Mittwoch wohl immer noch über diesen Wert freuen wirst können. Dein neuer Testo-Wert dürfte für Spannung sorgen, nachdem Du ja nach der 1. DHB relativ schnell wieder einen Anstieg hattest. Bitte, laß es uns alle wissen, denn gerade die IMRTler sind gespannt auf solche Zwischenergebnisse im ersten Jahr nach der Bestrahlung.

*"Es schadet im Leben nicht, wenn man mehr zu Ende gemacht hat als die Fahrschule"* (Guido Westerwelle - deutscher Politiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,

Auch ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an und möchte gleichzeitig für alle Ungläubigen das Geheimnis Deines hervorragenden Testosteronwertes lüften. Es war der Aufenthalt in Andalusien mit der Sonne, den tollen Früchten und den schönen Erlebnissen, wie die beiden nachstehenden Fotos zeigen.
Liebe Grüße Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Herzlichkeit*

Hallo, lieber Knut, es ist schon was dran, daß nach 6 Tagen andalusischer Sonne und täglich frischen von Karola ausgepulten Granatapfelkernen mit sehr cremigem Joghurt in erster Linie Testosteron erhöht werden konnte. Aber auch die total entspannende herzliche Bemutterung durch Karola und Dich hatte einen entscheidenden Einfluß vor allem auf meine an sich schon intakte Psyche. Fast habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen in Anbetracht der leider zahlreichen nicht so ideal abgelaufenen Therapien anderer Betroffener. Das Leben und vor allem dieser kaum in seinem Ablauf einzuschätzende Prostatakrebs stellen jedoch für jeden unterschiedlich die Weichen. Es bleibt mir nur lieber Knut, Dir und Deiner Frau für das Verwöhnprogramm und für die beiden obigen Fotos zu danken.

*"Ich lerne vom Leben. Ich lerne, solange ich lebe. So lerne ich noch heute"         * (Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi. Auch von mir herzliche Glueckwuensche zu Deinen neuen Werten. Meine Verspaetung hat ausschliesslich technische Gruende. Ich komme nach Tagesausfluegen erst heut wieder dazu, im Internet-Shop nachzuschauen, was sich getan hat.
Die Hinweise zu Andalusien und den Granataepfeln kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich lebe zwar (nur) an der Costa Blanca, bin aber gleich Euch der Meinung, dass man hier nicht nur besser sondern auch laenger lebt. Will mich jetzt aber mal erkundigen, ob auch Spanier Prostatakrebs bekommen. 
Der Besuch war heute baden. Die Sonne heiss, das Wasser kristallklar und ruhig. Aber die Granataepfel kann ich nicht richtig schneiden, das muss wohl erlernt sein.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo,

mit ganzen Granatäpfeln habe ich aktuell keine Erfahrungen. Meine Quitten die ich in mein Müsli haben will, Reibe ich mit der Schale, den Kernen und dem Gehäuse. Müsste bei Granatäpfeln genau so gehen.
Vielleicht wird die Quitte auch mal eine Trentfrucht. Mir bekommen sie sehr gut, ich esse sie auch gerne, wie ein Apfel.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Granatapfelabschneider*

Hallo, Reinhard, Du benötigst eine richtige kräftige Astschere, um die Granatäpfel ohne allzu großen Kraftaufwand abschneiden zu können. Abgeschnitten hat bzw. ist auch von Fall zu Fall auf die Leiter gestiegen fast immer Knut. Nur die ebenerdig ohne große Armverrenkungen zu erreichenden Früchte hat mir Knut überlassen. Ansonsten habe ich mich auf das Einsammeln oder Auffangen der von Knut heruntergeworfenen Früchte beschränkt. Aber auch das bringt bei den hohen Temperaturen in Andalusien, die im Oktober schon nicht mehr so hoch waren, ganz schön das Transpirieren oder volkstümlich Schwitzen in Gang. Als Vollernter wäre ich wohl nicht mehr einsatzfähig.

*"Erstrebe eine heitere Gelassenheit im Sieg und in der Niederlage"*
(G. Koizumi - samurai-leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Meine Quitten die ich in mein Müsli haben will, Reibe ich mit der Schale, den Kernen und dem Gehäuse. Müsste bei Granatäpfeln genau so gehen. ...




*Grantäpfel* reiben dürfte rein technisch schwierig werden, aber vielleicht kannst du sie durch *Moulinette* schieben  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .

WW

----------


## Harro

*Keine schöne Optik*

Hallo, Winfried,




> Granatäpfel reiben dürfte rein technisch schwierig werden, aber vielleicht kannst du sie durch *Moulinette* schieben .
> 
> WW


einen solchen Mantschbrei mit ganzen Granatäpfeln in der Moulinette zerkleinert würde kein nüchterner Mensch herunterwürgen können. Auspulen der einzelnen Kerne, wie es Knuts Frau bei dem 2. Odenwald/Kraichgau Treffen in Heidelberg vorgeführt hat - siehe Knuts Fotos von diesem Treffen - erbringen erst das ganze köstliche Aroma eines frischen Granatapfels. Guten Appetit.

*"Von dem dänischen Philosophen Kierkegaard stammt die Vorstellung, dass die Tür ins Reich des Glücks nach innen aufgehe. Sie lässt sich nicht mit Gewalt aufstoßen, im Gegenteil: um sie zu öffnen, muss man sogar einen Schritt zurücktreten"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Befund Dihydrotestosteron*

Hallo, Forumsfreunde, heute kam vom Labor noch eine Ergänzung wegen des DHT-Spiegels, der sich nach Absetzen von Proscar im April 2007 wie folgt darstellt:

17.2.2007 noch unter Proscar  124 ng/l   (Referenzwert 250-1000 ng/l)
5.11.2007  ab April ohne Proscar  534 ng/l

Nach diesem Ergebnis könnte man nun doch auf das von mir schon ab Dezember vorgesehene Avodart verzichten, denn auf die Nebenwirkungen wie Verringerung Libido, Ejakukationsstörungen, mögliche Gynäkomastie incl. Brustvergrößerung - die ich schon habe - Juckreiz, Nesselsucht und lokale Ödeme möchte ich doch gern verzichten. 

*"Über das Ziel hinausschießen ist ebenso schlimm, wie nicht ans Ziel ankommen*"       (samurai-leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

du versehst was von Bilder übertragen, von lokalen Therapien u.v.m. aber von Küchentätigkeiten verstehst da anscheinend nichts.

Ich habe auf meiner groben Reibe (sonst für Rettiche) einen Granatapfel gerieben, geht besser als die Quitten. Die unschöne Haut bleibt übrig und landet auf dem Kompost. Mit Mango, Heidelbeeren aus dem Schwarzwald, Kürbiskerne aus der Steiermark und meiem HansiB Münsli (ergenzt meine reduzierte Kost) und selbstgemachtem Joghurt + Leinsamenöl, schmeckt das ganz vorzüglich und ist sehr gesund.
Von einem alten Ernährungsfan Winfried, kann man noch was lernen.
Reinardo, Harald, Knut versucht es, klappt wunderbar.
Mein DHT ist etwas niedriger, aber ohne Probleme für mich. Die Sachen Harald, von denen du sprichst, gehen auch wegen der Krebslast schon lange nicht mehr und werden nie wiederkommen. So ist das Leben.


Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Leukozytentypisierung-Zytometrie*

Hallo, Hans, auf Grund eines Hinweises Deiner HP, die Du in einem Beitrag angedeutet hattest, habe ich veranlaßt, daß folgende Blutuntersuchungen bei mir am 4.9.2007 zusätzlich gemacht wurden: Leukozytentypisierung (Zellkonzentration und Indices (Zytometrie) - Leukozytensubpopulationen (Zytometrie), und zwar von CD16+ bis CD45(+) - Lymphozytensubpopulationen von CD 19 bis CD3+DR+ - T-Lymphozytensubpopulationen von CD3+4+ bis CD4+8+. Das Ergebnis erbrachte den Hinweis von Prof. Dr. M. Neumaier, daß ein B-Zellmangel und T-Helferzellmangel bei grenzwertig niedriger Lymphozytenzahl vorliegt. Im Ausstrich fänden sich vereinzelt auch lymphatische Reizformen als Zeichen einer antiviralen Immunantwort.
Im Klartext: Bei den T-Helfer-Lymphozyten CD4+ hatte ich 332 Normwert 400-1800 und bei den B-Lymphozyten 65 anstatt Normwert 80-660. Bei den natürlichen Killerzellen CD56+ hatte ich 24.0 + 224, wobei hier die Normwerte 3-38 bzw. 60-940 sind. Falls Du damit etwas anfangen kannst, gib mir Deine Fax-Nummer. Dann sende ich Dir das zu, und Deine HP kann wohl auch etwas dazu sagen. Der Professor erwähnt in seinem Befundbericht, daß die Einsendung der Blutproben ohne Fragestellung vorgenommen wurde. Ich werde ihn nun nachträglich informieren, daß ich an PCa leide. Mal sehen, wie er das dann zusätzlich beurteilt. Ich selbst meine aber, daß das Gesamtergebnos sich sehen lassen kann.

P.S.: Und ausgepulte Granatapfelkerne schmecken doch besser als auf der Reibe zerriebene. Versuch's doch mal!

*"Es ist leichter, tausende Dinge halb zu tun, als auf einem Gebiet Meister zu werden"* (Laotse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

lieber Hutschi. Mit frihama ist wieder einer von uns gegangen, mit dem ich einige Male telefoniert hatte. Das zeigt uns, dass die Krankheit doch eine ernste Sache ist und wir uns hueten muessen, ueber (voruebergehend?) gute Werte in Siegesrufe auszubrechen. Zufaellig las ich heute in einem Buch von D.H. Lawrence den Satz "No alardees mientras los dioses escuchan", was hoeflich uebersetzt bedeutet "Man frohlocke nicht, solange die Goetter noch zuhoeren". 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Frohlocken ist nur im Himmel?*

Hallo, lieber Reinhard, natürlich macht eine Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer und der Vogel, der frühmorgens singt, den holt abends die Katz. Solche dem Volksmund entstammende Aussprüche sollten uns aber nicht als Vorbild dienen. Ein wenig frohlocken sollte schon erlaubt sein. Das bittere Ende kommt womöglich noch viel zu früh.

*"Wenn du einen Riesen siehst, der mit dir kämpfen will, dann sei ohne Furcht. Untersuche den Stand der Sonne, dann wirst du sehen, daß der Riese vielleicht nur der Schatten eines Zwerges ist"         * (Aus dem Japanischen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*5. Blutuntersuchung nach IMRT*

Hallo, Forumsfreunde, durfte ich mich schon Anfang November 2007 über einen PSA-Wert von 0.75 ng/ml freuen, so bedeutet der Wert vom 7.1.2008 mit 0.65 ng/ml schon fast eine leichte Stabilisierung. Als Optimist möchte ich das einfach mal so sehen. Da auch der Testo-Wert mit 5.99 µg/l sogar leicht gestiegen ist, bin ich rundum zufrieden, denn alle anderen Blutwerte incl. aller Leberwerte bewegen sich im besten grünen Bereich. Lediglich die Cholesterinwerte sind leicht erhöht bzw. bei HDL etwas zu niedrig. Trotzdem werde ich, wie Reinardo im November 2007 angedeutet, das Frohlocken in Grenzen halten.

*"Das Leben zeichnet ohne Radiergummi"*
(Aus "I wish you the strenght of all elements" von Stephen Strum)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo sehr geehrter Harald,

ich möcht Dich bitte nicht erschrecken aber mir ist aufgefallen, daß die PSA-Wert paralelle etwa im gleichen Zeitraum der Bestrahlung -Du mit IMRI ich mit3D- in 5 Monaten etwa 0,6 ng/ml gefallen sind!

Leider ist am 20.10.2005 der Zenit des PSA bei mir 0,219 ng/ml stehen gebllieben und von da an ging es wider Berg auf!

Wünsche Dir, wirklich! Daß der Zenit des PSA wesentlich weiter fallen bzw. runter geht wie bei mir.
Da ich Heute mein Blutabnahme hatte -kl. Blutbild inkl. PSA, Testos und TSH- werde ich Morgen um 10 Uhr nicht überrascht sein wenn die Werte nicht so sind wie sie sein sollten, denn ich habe über das Jahr ganz schön gelumpt! 

Neuerdings muß ein TSH und Kreatinin-Wert für ein CT-Abdomen abgegeben werden. Noch mehr bin ich gespannt wenn ich am 11. Fr. 2008 CT-Abdomen und Ganzkörperszintigrafi so wie bei einem Labor in München nach einem Jahr die IGF-1-Wert machen lasse.

Es kommt halt wie es kommen muß, mit karracho in das Elend, na so schlimm ist es noch nicht!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Pinguin

*Neue Blutuntersuchung nach vor fast 3 Jahren abgeschlossener IGTR gesteuerter IMRT*

Mir ist es nicht gelungen, meinen Beitrag vom Juli 2009, in dem ich den letzten PSA-Wert vermerkt hatte, unter meinen hier im Forum gespeicherten Beiträgen ausfindig zu machen, weil die Erfassung nur bis Nr. 468 angezeigt wurde. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat, wie man auf einfache Weise an ältere eigene Beiträge herankommt. In diesem Fall kam ich über die Suchmaske in diesen Thread, den ich einmal selbst begonnen hatte und in dem die ersten und folgenden Blutwerte nach Radiatio eingestellt wurden. Über 0.65 ng/ml ging es dann wie folgt weiter: Februar 2008 = 0.56 - Mai 2008 = 0.39 - August 2008 = 0.38 - November 2008 = 0.35 - März 2009 = 0.25 - Juli 2009 = 0.27 und gestern 0.22 ng/ml.
Ich bin natürlich überglücklich, weil auch die sonstigen relevanten Werte wie alle Leberwerte, Kreatinin und mit leichten + und - Werten auch die Cholesterin-Befunde sich fast alle im grünen Bereich oder sogar im Idealbereich befinden. Mit nun 0.22 ng/ml dürfte wohl auch der Nadir erreicht sein. Trotzdem werde ich prophylaktisch in den nächsten Monaten wieder eine MRT mit Spektroskopie + endorektaler Spule machen lassen, um den einen vor einem Jahr festgestellten und als kontrollwürdig bezeichneten kleinen Lymphknoten auf mögliche Malignität überprüfen zu können.

----------


## spertel

Mein Glückwunsch, Harald !

Nun dürftest Du entgültig aus dem Schneider sein......aber hat sich die Kontrolle des verdächtigen Lk nicht durch den PSA-Verlauf von selbst erledigt ????

Ein Gruss aus der sehr winterlichen Hauptstadt

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Hutschi

Das tut natürlich gut, wenn man seine Therapie-Entscheidung mit solch einer Serie von Meßwerten bestätigt bekommt.
Bilderbuchmäßig, ich freue mich für dich.

Ich bilde mir manchmal ein, in solchen freudigen Momenten im Leben meint es jemand mit dir gut - weil man selbst es auch mit Anderen gut gemeint hat.

Das ist mein Antrieb, es wieder so zu versuchen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, bei dir ist es ähnlich.
Deine Frau wird es genau wissen.

Dass du deine restlichen, früheren Beiträge nicht findest - hast du selbst verschuldet. Schließlich gibt es außer dir vermutlich nur ca. 10 Forumsteilnehmer, die so zahlreiche Beiträge eingestellt haben. Darauf ist das Software-Update nicht vorbereitet gewesen. Vermutlich können nur die Administratoren helfen.

Der letzte Absatz war für die Plauderecke geeignet - das hast du natürlich erkannt.

Noch eine ernste Frage, ich greife den Beitrag von Spertel auf:
Bei deinen jetzigen PSA-Werten möchtest du besagten Lymphknoten "aufspüren"?
Welche therapeutische Konsequenz könnte folgen?

Die besten Wünsche weiterhin

----------


## Pinguin

*Kontrollwürdiger Lymphknoten*

Hallo Reinhard, hallo Frank, es ist wohl der Perfektionismus, der mich auch im Beruf immer nach vorn getrieben hat, diesen winzigen Lymphknoten auch noch mundtot oder besser bewegungsunfähig zu machen, wenn er denn überhaupt als kleinste verbliebene möglicherweise maligne Komponente existiert. Ich folge Euch und lasse das mal auf sich beruhen, um so auch gleichzeitig der Kasse Aufwendungen zu ersparen, die allerdings wiederum dem Klinikum als Einnahmequelle verloren gehen.

----------


## BERNET

> *Kontrollwürdiger Lymphknoten*
> 
> um so auch gleichzeitig der Kasse Aufwendungen zu ersparen, die allerdings wiederum dem Klinikum als Einnahmequelle verloren gehen.


Wer - außer dir - könnte so einen Satz noch verfassen?

----------


## Pinguin

*Ermittlung weiterer Blutwerte*

Der für den letzten PSA-Wert zusätzlich geleerte Rotwein hilft sicher, den Wert konstant zu halten. Nachdem ich seit der Radiatio, also seit März 2007 ohne jegliches Medikament lebe, riet man mir, doch DHT etc. abzuklären. Weil mein Stammlabor die nachfolgenden Werte nicht im Programm hat, wurde das dazu notwendige Blut dem täglich um die Mittagszeit kommenden Kurier des Labors Limbach übergeben. Hier die Ergebnisse vom 3.2.2010:
DHT (Dihydrotestosteron) 510 ng/l - Referenzbereich für Erwachsene 250 - 1000 ng/l . Dieser Referenzbereich wurde ab 22.10.02 neu so festgelegt. DHEA i.S. (Dehydroepiandrosteron) 1.00 µg/l - Referenz 0.1 - 1.7 µg/l. SHBG i. S. (CMIA) 58.7 nmol/l - Referenz 17.1 - 77.6 nmol/l

Zu SHGB *diese* Darstellung.

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
wenn ich mich für IMRT entscheide, habe ich hier schon Entscheidendes gelesen, was ich dann später gedanklich abrufen kann.
angst 52

----------


## Pinguin

*Auch noch CGA (Chromogranin A) + CRP (C-reaktives Protein)*

Heute kam die Rechnung für die Blutwerte, die das Labor Limbach ermittelte. Vorab noch die Werte für CGA 44 µg/l - Referenz 19 - 98 µg/l und CRP i.S. 1.9 mg/l - Referenz < 5.0 mg/l. Fakturiert wurde für CGA 50.27  und nachträglich für DHT (Dihydrotestosteron) 56.83  Es wurde in beiden Fällen vermerkt für Begründung Faktor 1.3: Es handelt sich um eine besonders schwierige, seltene und aufwändige Analyse mit Probenvorextraktion, die im Vergleich zu anderen Laboranalysen einen deutlich erhöhtren Zeitaufwand verursacht. Nun denn, nach dem Absetzen jeglicher Medikamente und den stabilen Werten wie DHT + CGA werde ich zumindest für diese Werte wieder frühestens im Jahre 2012 Blut zur Überprüfung abgeben.

*"Wer sich von der Wahrheit nicht besiegen lässt, der wird vom Irrtum besiegt."* 
(Augustinus Aurelius)

----------

